# Does anyone sale "Turkish Glider" Melanos any more?



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Can't seem to find anyone who is still selling this strain! Thanks for the help!

Mike


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Mike if you get over into Denver sometime, I'll give you a culture.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

try darfrogconnection.com


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

I got mine from notoriustinctorius.com


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I still produce them as well ..


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I've got them too


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

They are the best.... Took me forever to find them. The production they produce is amazing. Not sure why more people don't use them. They have turned out to be my favorite of the fruitflies to feed out.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

THANKS guys, I still have them too, but haven't gotten any new blood for a few years and I think it's getting to be about that time! Doug, I will be in Denver two weeks from yesterday! I will PM you!


----------



## Keister (Mar 5, 2013)

I love them I always have quiet a few cultures running of them because they produce like mad! I have to agree they are probably one of my favorite flies!


----------



## brad0608 (Jun 5, 2012)

Probably the best all around flie


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i've got them too


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Petco sells jars of Turkish gliders, usually $10.


----------

